# Keyboard changed shortcuts.



## coz182 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm wondering what's the easiest way to revert my keyboard back to how I had it. All the F keys have changed, instead of F7 to F12 being able to control music, volume ect they're now shortcuts for "Spaces" and "Dashboard". 

I liked it the way it came out of the box, not like it is now. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, f7 thu f12 are for spaces and dashboard out of the box for leopard and tiger. to do anything else in those two versions of os x, they had to of been changed. but to change which f keys do what, open the system preferences, click on the keyboard icon, and at the top click keyboard shortcuts. now in there is the setting to change what ever button/key combo you want for different functions. now you can set it up the way you like best.


----------



## coz182 (Oct 29, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> well, f7 thu f12 are for spaces and dashboard out of the box for leopard and tiger. to do anything else in those two versions of os x, they had to of been changed. but to change which f keys do what, open the system preferences, click on the keyboard icon, and at the top click keyboard shortcuts. now in there is the setting to change what ever button/key combo you want for different functions. now you can set it up the way you like best.


The buttons F7 through to F12 have pictures on them like "Play" "Skip" and "Mute" And "Volume" and the dashboard picture is on F4, spaces is on F3

I'm only assuming that's how they're supposed to be set up.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, i've never had an apple usb keyboard on my macs, so you may be right, but those have been the keys that the os puts those functions onto. now, if this is a newer keyboard, you may have to install drivers for it to work that way. if the keyboard came with a cd, then that is the case. if not, then you can reassign the keys to they way you want via the keyboard preference pane like i said above.


----------



## coz182 (Oct 29, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> well, i've never had an apple usb keyboard on my macs, so you may be right, but those have been the keys that the os puts those functions onto. now, if this is a newer keyboard, you may have to install drivers for it to work that way. if the keyboard came with a cd, then that is the case. if not, then you can reassign the keys to they way you want via the keyboard preference pane like i said above.


Figured it out, there was an option I must of accidentally clicked where you can chose to have it the "Default" way which was the way you're talking about. Or having the media buttons work. Thanks for your help.


----------

